

How dangerous is a wet server room floor - kmfrk
http://serverfault.com/questions/327738/how-dangerous-is-a-wet-server-room-floor

======
holograham
Reading the title I thought it was going to be some satirical article.

~~~
cas
I can imagine next week someone will be posting 'How dangerous is a small
smouldering fire in the corner of a server room?'

